# United Seeds Super Turf I TTTF Label



## bigG (Jun 15, 2021)

Starting to get some supplies for the fall and just received my seeds and wanted to share the label of the Super Turf I w/ Lateral Spread (https://unitedseeds.com/product/super-turf-i-ls/) from United Seeds. Great ordering process, friendly sales folks, and super quick delivery (highly recommend). The site says varieties subject to change so I called last week and the sales guy said their Super Turf blend had Firecracker, Valkyrie, Leonardo, and Stingray…to my (pleasant) surprise, what I received is below (4th Millennium, Traverse 2, and Firecracker are rated very well in the NTEP's and especially well in the NC NTEP (closest to my area). I haven't checked into Screamer but assume it's pretty decent too. Only downside is the label does show 0.01 other crop when the sales guy said all of their seed was 0% weed and other crop. But hey, this is still about a thousand times better than what's been in the Scott's/Pennington mixes I've been using in the past.

BTW - I also ordered a 25lb bag of Traverse 2 and 10lb bag of Bewitched KBG and both are blue tag certified and 0.00 weed and other crop.

Hope this helps anyone else considering this blend or ordering from United Seed.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

I ordered from United seed a few times extremely happy,quick delivery always blue tag and I thought a fair price.


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

Hopefully that other .01 crop isn't trivialis.


----------



## johnklein25 (Apr 22, 2021)

Thanks for sharing - I'm with you, buying seed from companies like United, or Seed Superstore, or a Barenbrug distributor is next level compared to anything we can get at HD, Lowes or Ace.

What was your cost per lb delivered?


----------



## FrankS (Jun 19, 2021)

This is the first time that I saw anyone get this. It's what I decided on for my little fall project. I got mine last week. It's from the same lot. The tag nunber is 02339.


----------



## bigG (Jun 15, 2021)

@johnklein25 The TTTF came out to 3.75/lb shipped. Had I went with a single 50lb bag (vs. 2 x 25lb bags), it would have been more like $3.50/lb. In hindsight (and now seeing the actual tag), probably should have gone that route instead since Traverse 2, 4th Mil, and Firecracker were in my top picks for TTTF. Valkyrie was high on my list as well, but wasn't as sure about Leonardo and Stingray (hence the separate bag of Traverse 2).

The KBG came out to $8.23/lb shipped.


----------



## bigG (Jun 15, 2021)

@FrankS Yeah, I haven't seen this blend talked about much on here but I thought it was actually a really good blend of TTTF (even the original list the sales guy told me). I had narrowed it down to this or the GCI blend. After spending entirely too much time looking at NTEP reports, I thought these cultivars ranked higher in several categories and the price difference wasn't much (after shipping and comparing price per lb). As mentioned above, had I went with the 50 lb bag, the price difference is almost nothing. I imagine folks who live closer to United Seeds could come out even better on the shipping costs compared to my Charlotte, NC delivery!


----------



## Allan-00 (Aug 6, 2019)

@bigG I've bought 50 lbs bags in person last fall and this spring. Both times were $112.35.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Allan-00 said:


> @bigG I've bought 50 lbs bags in person last fall and this spring. Both times were $112.35.


I bought a 50 LB bag yesterday of TTTF and it was $110. They did say they expect their prices to rise by about 25% later this Fall. As far as TTTF goes I will never buy online because my local farm and home store sells good stuff for a good price. Now if I want a certain monostand of KBG then I might buy online.


----------



## johnklein25 (Apr 22, 2021)

I got my Barenbrug RTTTF thru their local dealer @ about $2 per lb in a 50lb bag delivered to my door.... Seed superstore's shade TTTF blend was about 3 x that per lb but delivered in a smaller bag.

Darn fungus is starting to get to my nice seed superstore SS1002 blend. Valkyrie LS, Titanum 2LS, and GTO tall fescue. I've been holding off on fchemical fungicide because it's the BY where my dogs play. I got some OMRI listed fungicide coming..... need to spray and pray as soon as it hits the porch. Come on UPS don't let me down!


----------



## bigG (Jun 15, 2021)

@Allan-00 @ksturfguy @johnklein25 Those are some good prices and more reason why I need to find local sources for top quality seed (among other quality lawn care supplies). I still find it crazy how much cheaper the elite/high quality seed is (per pound of actual seed) compared to something like Scott's (even with my shipping costs). Scott's is 50% coating and decently high on weeds and other crop…at least that's how I spun if for the wifey


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

bigG said:


> Starting to get some supplies for the fall and just received my seeds and wanted to share the label of the Super Turf I w/ Lateral Spread (https://unitedseeds.com/product/super-turf-i-ls/) from United Seeds. Great ordering process, friendly sales folks, and super quick delivery (highly recommend). The site says varieties subject to change so I called last week and the sales guy said their Super Turf blend had Firecracker, Valkyrie, Leonardo, and Stingray…to my (pleasant) surprise, what I received is below (4th Millennium, Traverse 2, and Firecracker are rated very well in the NTEP's and especially well in the NC NTEP (closest to my area). I haven't checked into Screamer but assume it's pretty decent too. Only downside is the label does show 0.01 other crop when the sales guy said all of their seed was 0% weed and other crop. But hey, this is still about a thousand times better than what's been in the Scott's/Pennington mixes I've been using in the past.
> 
> BTW - I also ordered a 25lb bag of Traverse 2 and 10lb bag of Bewitched KBG and both are blue tag certified and 0.00 weed and other crop.
> 
> Hope this helps anyone else considering this blend or ordering from United Seed.


I got my super turf 1 today it's a little different blend


----------

